# Knights of St. Andrew regalia



## Bro. Gerry Kendle (May 12, 2009)

Brothers,  I am looking for a good website so I can order my regalia for the knights of St. Andrew.  Can anyone help  Thanks!


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 13, 2009)

Try sending a PM to Brother Secretary:

[ame="http://www.masonforums.com/member.php?u=108"]Mason Forums Online: Masonic Discussion - View Profile: Brother Secretary@@AMEPARAM@@View Profile: Brother Secretary</title>@@AMEPARAM@@Brother Secretary[/ame]


----------



## Wingnut (May 14, 2009)

I was going to post that every KOSA group has their own special requirements.  Ours is gray pants, dark jacket, white shirt and prefered Texas Bluebonnet Tartan Tie.


----------



## Bro. Gerry Kendle (May 21, 2009)

well does any KSA organization use scottish atire?


----------



## Wingnut (May 22, 2009)

here is ours in more detail from our web site http://dallaskosa.com/Regalia.htm

Order of Knights of St. Andrew
Dallas Scottish Rite of Freemasonry

Regalia

Since most new members own a suit or sport coat and tie, the only items of Knight regalia that need to be obtained are the Texas Bluebonnet Tartan Scarf and a Name Badge.  If you have never had a scarf or badge, the first one will be provided at no cost to you, compliments of the Knights of St. Andrew.  Loaner scarves are available to new Knights working their first Reunion, after which they are eligible to be provided one of their own.  Of course any Knight may purchase Knight regalia directly from our sources below.



The following is the basic dress standard:

*  Blue blazer and gray slacks, if available
*  Alternatively, Highland Dress (ie kilt) or a dark suit
*  Dress shirt and tie
*  Texas Bluebonnet Tartan Scarf
*  Knights of St. Andrew Name Badge

The following is optional:

*  Texas Bluebonnet Tartan Tie
*  Black Plain Glengarry Cap



Texas Bluebonnet Tartan Scarves, ties and black plain Glengarry caps are available from Scotland Forever at their Web site.  If you need a replacement or additional scarf, it is $29 and can be picked up there or can be shipped to you.

Terry Palczer at:

SCOTLAND FOREVER 
http://www.ScotlandForever.net


----------



## Mac (Jul 17, 2011)

Fun fact: the Dallas KSA site link in Wingnut's post is now occupied by a Viagra sales site. But thanks for the info on the tartan (Texas bluebonnet)!


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Jul 19, 2011)

the site should be http://www.kosadallas.com


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 19, 2011)

I was wondering. I thought maybe you might be getting a commision of the Viagra sales or something.  JK. I just did a Google search and found it.


----------



## Mac (Jul 19, 2011)

Would it be improper to wear something with the Texas Bluebonnet tartan (sash or plaid for example) while wearing a kilt with the Universal Freemason tartan?

As far as I can tell, as long as the tartans don't mismatch terribly, it's not a big deal.  Just curious if any brothers had seen some more Scottishly-inclined brothers knighted.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm just a squire, but I have been kilted for about 10 years now. As I understand it, traditionally one can wear 2 tartans at the same time without looking a fool, and the TX Bluebonnet would look fine with the Universal FM tartan, IMO.


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 20, 2011)

Jacob Johnson said:


> the site should be http://www.kosadallas.com



Perfect timing.  I just got the word I'll be initiated next week.


----------



## Mac (Jul 20, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> Perfect timing.  I just got the word I'll be initiated next week.



Congratulations, brother.  I'll be knighted this Saturday here in Corpus Christi.  It looks like we are a few parallel paths with regard to the fraternity!


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd say so brother.  I'm looking into your 06-AUG-11 reunion.  I could use a little more beach time.  Might try to mount a posse and take a visit.


----------

